# Buy a scooter from Greece



## citytoyou (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi . I went one year ago in Greece and i saw some nice scooter with a good price and now i want to come back to Greece and buy a scooter. What papers should i need ? Which are the steps. I have license for motorcycle and i want to come back on it in my country . Could someone provide me some informations . thanks in advance


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

You will need residents permit to buy scooter and Greek tax number


----------



## citytoyou (Apr 18, 2013)

thaks for answering. how is possible to get one ? what should i do ?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

How long will you be in Greece for?


----------



## citytoyou (Apr 18, 2013)

i will come just for buying the scooter . i will be for one week (is enough ? )
I have 2 questions :
1. I want to drive back the scooter to home . What should i pay for this option ? what papers do i need . What are the prices ? insurance and the others because i dont know . 
ps: an advantage will be that the fuel consumption is around 2liters / 100 km
2 . If i will choose to come with a car , and put the scooter in the trunk what should i pay . I think that is not necesary to have insurance and other stuff

For me the first option will be better but i dont know what costs invovle 

Thanks for help


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

To my knowledge this is not possible. You will not be able to get a residents permit if only here for a short time. I think the minimum time is 3 months.

*HOWEVER.......as you will not register the scooter this may change everything!*
May be some else on the cam board can answer more definitely....

I think if you went to large store (not motor specialist) and bought there would be no questions asked. Best then to take away in car to stay legal.......there will be no
extra needed if you do not use it on the road.
You will have to be sure that when entering your country you will not have to pay
taxes.......

CARE though when buying in Greece.......owing to money laws and large amounts of cash
can not be used to buy (to stop tax avoidance) it will be better to pay with credit or debit card


----------



## citytoyou (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks for reply . woow . i am little bit confused . 
In Greece is different from the other European Countries ? By example when you want to buy something from Gremany or Austria you pay and you receive one paper which is the purchase agreement and 2 paper which are the briefs (little one and big one) . You dont need to have any tax number . 
Could someone decribe me the steps (1,2,3...) exactly .
I am coming in Greece in July only for buying the scooter . I will have with me the amount, the license and the others European ID's . If is possbile i want to came on it in my country . Which are the steps . I think the reply of this post will be very usefull for many people . Thanks in advance !


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

citytoyou said:


> In Greece is different from the other European Countries ? !


In short the answer is YES.

To buy a motor scooter you will need a tax number (AFM). 

I can 100% guide people on buying a car (new or used), but just in case buying a scooter under 50cc is any different I will let another cam boarder list per your request.


----------



## citytoyou (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks for fast reply . now it begans the tough situation :boxing:
There is somehow a way to buy ? The scooter is 125 cm3


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

The Grocer said:


> In short the answer is YES.
> 
> To buy a motor scooter you will need a tax number (AFM).
> 
> I can 100% guide people on buying a car (new or used), but just in case buying a scooter under 50cc is any different I will let another cam boarder list per your request.


I bought a car in Greece, you do need the tax number for Greek plates, you also have the option as a foreigner to purchase what ever you like, including a vehicle, you will get the red plates, with a bill of sale and a fax or scanner register your scooter in your country, insure and drive home. good luck.


----------



## Evan Thompson (Oct 21, 2021)

I need someone to help me register a secondhand scooter I want to buy on Poros. I am a UK resident I have an apartment and a tenancy agreement I have a Greek Tax number UK bank account with sufficient funds but the seller says I need more but I'm unsure exactly what! Is there a company that could take care of this for me? Paid of course! Cheers Evan


----------

